# Audi Car Repairs



## sushants (Apr 24, 2013)

How can i learn more about Audi Car Repairs?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

First guess, buy some books on Audi car repairs.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Chilton's and Haynes manuals,also trial and error on a junk engine from a scrap yard is a good learning tool too.


----------

